# Locust setup - is this sufficient?



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have just finished my locust setup in a spare rub I had and just ordered 200 xl locusts so want to make sure all is good. 

So here it is, a large rub with mesh whole in lid. 40w reflector bulb and sits on a 3ft heat mat. 










The dial thermometers are fairly accurate (I checked accuracy in a viv with probe first) the dials read roughly 2-3c over the actual temp so here under the light it is roughly 34c.










Again this one reads slightly over the actual temp so here at the bottom front is roughly 21c. 










I know this isn't hot enough at the bottom yet, however, the mat has only been on about 2.5hrs so may not be to full temp yet? Also the mat doesn't stretch the whole width of the rub so I'm guessing centrally it is a little warmer. Any ideas/tips?

Here is a top down view. Don't worry about the large holes in the mesh, I have some fine (2-3mm) mesh on its way to me. 










I'm basically asking for any improvements to aid in my success as I don't want to fail and waste money. I do have some large eggs trays on their way and I also have a spare 100w reflector if people think the light needs upping. 

Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated! 

Tom.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to add I have just swapped the heat bulb from the 40w to the 100w in attempt to up the ambient temps.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

How are 200, or even 50 locusts going to bask on the tip of that bit of wood? :lol2: 

In the morning they'll all want to be directly under the light to warm up so you have to allow space. I'm guessing the reason you've had to elevate it in the first place is that the bulb is too far away. I prefer to have the bulb mounted inside the tub, from a bracket. I have a large peice of cork bark under it for a basking spot. Having the bulb inside keeps the ambient temps up inside the tub and you waste less energy. 

Also, from a practical point of view I find that it's best to have the bare minmum of 'stuff' in the tub. I.e. no egg crates etc. I have success with lining the entire inside walls of the tub with mesh. This gives a large surface area for perching and moulting and doesn't get in the way.

Also, you're going to need bran to feed them as they'll die without it. I use an inch or two of bran as substrate. They'll poo all in it but it doesn't matter as their waste will dry very quickly and doesn't smell/go mouldy. Just stir it about every couple of days and replace it when most of the bran has been eaten and replaced with dried waste. It sounds worse than it is! Locust tubs actually smell quite nice as the bran smells quite sweet! 

As for feeding veg...just chuck it on the floor. There's no point using a bowl. It'll be eaten within hours and any left overs will be dried to a crisp by the high temps so no mould will occur.

I very rarely have locusts die on me anymore so if you want any tips feel free to ask.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, get rid of the heat mat. They don't get hot enough to do any good and it's best to let the locusts cool to room temp at night.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers for the reply. Consider the basking area changed, the temps had risen by another 3c on both dials before removing the rub to change the basking area so that's good. 










I shall take your advice on the bran, where's best to get it from?

I'm surprised by what you say about the mat, everyone's always said a mat is essential at night time. I think I'll shall leave it for now, especially during the day to ensure higher temps.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

You should be able to buy bran from the same place you ordered the locusts. The bran is important to their digestive system apparently. 

I've never heard anything about heating them at night. It's never affected my colonies but go with what you think is best.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again for your response, I'll grab some bran tomorrow.

Tom.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

No problem. Good luck with them.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I've just ordered some locust to feed to my leo, I don't intend to breed them, merely keep them alive for a week or two before I order more, do I need anything like this??? or will they be okay in the tub they come in?


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

They might stay alive for a week in the tubs they come in, but that's not the point. You shouldn't be trying to merely keep them alive, but to raise them to a point where they're as healthy and nutritious as possible before you feed them to your animals. Good quality food = healthy reptiles. You can't gut load locusts at room temperature as they need the heat for digestion. So yes, you will need a set-up like this.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

It's really cheap to do too, about £30. You'll save that pretty sharpish but just buying bulk. It's cost me just over £30 for 200 xl bulk locusts which would have cost me a lot more if I bought tubs.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay well I can't get the stuff for this time so I'll set it up ready for next, could anyone explain how to do it...?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

It's very simple and mostly explained in this thread. You need a large rub, mesh the lid. You need a spot lamp from above, I'm using a 100w as its outside the enclosure but if you use it inside you could do with a 60w, just a standard reflector will do. Heat mat below if you need a little more heat like me. Then use twigs to create a basking area, maybe some egg crates for hiding. Use bran as substrate/food and feed on suitable veg, mine are for my beardie so kale, dandelion etc. 

Buy everything from eBay for good prices and easiness, get the plug, heat proof cable and ceramic bulb holder from there too and it's cheap as. 

The thread I used to learn which is full of info was:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/62128-how-breed-locusts.html


That's about it, we're happy to help if you have any further questions. 

Tom.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

So my 200 xl locusts have arrived! :2thumb:










They've demolished 3 large leaves of spring (collard) greens and whatever else was left in there. They have small wings so I'm Guessing they're 5th instar (fledging)? I shall feed them up and once they are adults equip the laying jars. 

My temps are roughly 33c under basking and 23c right at the bottom, is this warm enough, the gradient is nice just hope it isn't too nippy at the bottom. 

Tom.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

I feed my locusts on the leaves off plants in my back garden, use two 60 watt bulbs and a small heatmat under the centre of a glass viv.

Ambient temps peak at around 40 near the bulbs 35ish everywhere else and 30 at the bottom.

My xl locusts moulted into adults within 4 days of having them, the adults then took about a week to begin to breed, by 2 weeks they were all at it and probing holes in my lay boxes.

Sand lay boxes are crappy, I used a 40/40/20 sand soil vermiculite mix and had the entire tub filled with holes in hours no joke, some went right up against the plastic so i could see all the eggs.

About 12 days went by with me giving the tubs a good spray every day, and then pow, i had 50 or so hatch out during the night.

My lay boxes are kept in the viv with the adults and babies as i wanted to keep it as simple as i could. Just when they had many many holes in i covered each tub with mesh to stop any more being laid. 

From 50 locust adults I must have had 40 or so holes in a week long period and they are now hatching every day,

My setup isnt what id like to call perfect i wasnt that regular with the spraying and had no real decent way to tell how the temp or the boxes or moisture was doing but from the egg cases i can see against the plastic, the ones on the very bottom dry too fast as its too hot and the ones middle to top seem to swell fast and hatch so in future i will use deeper boxes up to 10inches deep. And sand is crap dont use it it compacts too much and i have had no hatchlings from the sand box.


My wall of txt hope it helps. :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome. Cheers pal. I shall run that medium mix then, I was going to do sand/soil anyway. I'll try upping my temps slightly if I can somehow too. 


Tom.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

I jsut dangle my bulbs into the viv il upload a pic here in a sec.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yours is glass though whereas mine plastic. You have inspired me though. I think I will wire in a second bulb and try two 60w's. That should do the trick!

Cheers again.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys. To update my locust farm is going well. They are all now sexually mature and at it like rabbits! I woke this mornin to find a femal on top of my soil/sand mix with her abdomen pushed deep in to it, the male was on top of her as he should so I'm assuming she was laying as opposed to testing the soil? I watched her for a while hoping she'd move leaving a hole with this white froth. Unfortunately I had to go to work and she was still there so I left her, when I returned earlier she had obviously moved however there is no hole where she was and certainly no froth. Does this mean my sand/soil mix it not appropriate? How should I change it, it went it moist and has been sprayed everyday. They can clearly get the abdomen in as I saw it but I though they were supposed to leave a hole/tunnel. It looks exactly how it looks before to me, no evidence she was there. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Tom.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Mles staying on top of the females means buisness is done and hes waiting for round 2. 

Females get pregnant as it where, then can store the eggs for 3 days before they must lay them. If the male and females abdomens are not connected then they just having a cuddle nothing more.

As for holes the sand may have got scuffed and covered it over, no worries they hatch anyways if things are right. If you have plastic tubs lift it up and see if you can see a space underneath with some eggs. If not and its the only hole drilled so far then take the tub out and dig up the sand and look if nothing there then she wasnt happy with the hole. 

Usually however if they sit there for 20mins or more they are laying.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

AOTP said:


> Mles staying on top of the females means buisness is done and hes waiting for round 2.
> 
> Females get pregnant as it where, then can store the eggs for 3 days before they must lay them. If the male and females abdomens are not connected then they just having a cuddle nothing more.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. In that case I'd say she was definitely laying, I could see her abdomen clearly deep within the soil and she was there for at very least 45mins before I had to go. 

I think I'll leave it for now and see if I catch any others laying, I don't want to disturb in case there have been more laid that I was unaware of. Patience is the key!

Thanks again, Tom.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Just caught another laying. 2 in 1 day when I've been out the house for 6 hours so I'm pretty sure the medium must be adequate! :2thumb:

Just hope the eggs hatch fine. I want to leave them to incubate in the hot adult setup and then move them to a slightly cooler setup I have for my small locusts. How would you recommend I do this? I've heard of people cling film'ing over the lay box once they are happy enough have been laid, this will prevent more laying and keep the moisture in. When the first start to hatch I can then move the jars to the smaller, slightly cooler setup and remove the cling film. Does that sound ok? Also do I pierce any tiny holes in the cling film?

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

So thought I would update this. Locust are constantly breeding and laying. I've added an extra lay box to keep up! I have one jar where you can clearly see the egg pod, the eggs are nicely swelled and after judging pics I would say are about 5 days in and on course to be laid in 10, 5 days from now. It's all very exciting and my 7 year old step son has taken to it very well, the feeders and hatching rub is set up in his room where we will be placing the jars as soon as the first begin to hatch. 

I am going to go with the cling film covering the jars to stop any escapees before I put them in their new set up, I still don't know whether to pierce the cling film at all though?

I'll try and get a pic of the egg pod but I don't know if it'll be up to taking a crisp picture through the plastic tub and then the jar. We shall see!

Tom.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

I didnt cover the tubs at all but then I had to spray them 3-4 times a day to keep them moist, next time I may well cover them. 

My hatchlings seemed fine in the hotter environment with the adults tbh they cycled pretty fast and are now up to 2 inchs long. The only concern would be adults bumping into them and squishing them, but once the adults have laid and stop they are useless and get fed off anyway. 

But would definatly be easier to monitor babies if they are covered. The hatchlings arnt nearly as small as you think either so if you removed the lay tubs and whacked them into a faunarium you may not even need to cover the tops. 

Covering them eradicates the need to spray though which is a nice bonus.

So many variations all produce good results so its whatever works easiest for you I guess.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought about keeping the hatchlings in with the adults but I have so many adults that it's really difficult to work in their setup, catching feeders would be a nightmare hence why they're going in to another setup. Once I see the first hatchlings I will move the jar To the other setup and remove the cling film, then the rest can hatch straight in to their setup. I will feed off the appropriately sized to my dragon and any that slip past me and survive long enough to get too big will be transferred back in to the adult viv to grow and continue the cycle!

That's my plan anyway!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Success! I came back from London this afternoon to find hatchlings! : victory: Not just a few but hundreds! I'm so happy. They were a bit behind schedule and what I had previously estimated but finally after 16 days from lay date they are here! I left the jars in the adult tank for a week so I should continue to get hatchlings all week and will hopefully be inundated with them! I will get some pics up in due course.

Edit: pics.


----------

